# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Any Monsterfish keeper here

## koolman

Hi all

I am keeping arowana, rays, doraudo, pikefish, emperor red hook, majestic shelter, emperor blue hook and pleco L190 in a 6feet tank. Just want to find out if theres anybody here keeping monster fish like me? Do share your collection.


Thanks
Koolman

----------


## y26tan18

I only have a single West African Lungfish  :Razz:  about 12ins now if I'm not wrong...

----------


## Shaihulud

I have 3 Endlicheri bichirs and 1 Weeksii in my 4 ft tank. Several eels in various tanks. I used to have an Odoe Pike, but I was forced to put it down after its swim bladder bust.

----------


## koolman

> I only have a single West African Lungfish  about 12ins now if I'm not wrong...


Do you have other tankmates with it?? 




> I have 3 Endlicheri bichirs and 1 Weeksii in my 4 ft tank. Several eels in various tanks. I used to have an Odoe Pike, but I was forced to put it down after its swim bladder bust.


The birchirs and weeksil will grow quite big.. Maybe, you could upgrade your tank size and add more powerful fishes to your collection.

Cheers
Koolman

----------


## fyeebiyd

I have 3 bichirs in a 3 ft tank.

2 of them are Polypterus Endlicheri and the other, i have no idea what is the scientific name. It's commonly known in chinese as Mei hua long.

However, i can't keep them for long.  :Sad:

----------


## Shaihulud

Mei Hua Long is Ornate bichir I think. I used to keep a _channa pleurothelma_ with my fishes, but it got chomped by the odoe pike.

----------


## fyeebiyd

ah ok. wah the odoe pike so fierce? was your channa pleurothelma much smaller in size?

I rem i saw at this LFS located at Sin Ming area, the monster fish tanks really awed me. dunno how these shops keep a giant pleco together with 1 bichir inside there.

the bichir is huge too.

----------


## Shaihulud

Yeah the odoe was quite insane. the pleuro was 3/4 its size when it was eviscerated. It liked to bite on my bichir too, but they were tougher and seems not to suffer wounds.
When it got older it started to feed less and becomes not so active, a few months ago, its swim bladder busted and it couldn't right itself nor swim, I was forced to put it down.

----------


## fyeebiyd

ah... that's sad.. did it die naturally or u had to cull it?

----------


## Stormz

I have a 12" Red Arowana, 2x 6" Short bodied albino Senegal, 1x 7" long finned senegal, 4 x clown loaches, 4 6" ITs, 1 x 5" AT, 1 x 11" and 1 x 10" Vulture Catfish all in a 5ft tank

----------


## koolman

> I have a 12" Red Arowana, 2x 6" Short bodied albino Senegal, 1x 7" long finned senegal, 4 x clown loaches, 4 6" ITs, 1 x 5" AT, 1 x 11" and 1 x 10" Vulture Catfish all in a 5ft tank


How is your comms? Are they peaceful or some nipping of fins here and there?

----------


## Stormz

> How is your comms? Are they peaceful or some nipping of fins here and there?


Not that I know of, so far so good.

----------


## koolman

> Not that I know of, so far so good.


Thats very good.. My comms have some fin bite here and there..

----------


## Shaihulud

> ah... that's sad.. did it die naturally or u had to cull it?


Yes I forced to cull it, I had it for 4 years already and was hoping that it would give me some more years. Interesting thing was that I immersed it into a basin of ice cold water to kill it quickly, but it survived for several hours....gave me a shock. I had culled other fishes, oscar, gars, snakeheads in the same manner and usually it is quite effective and quick.

----------


## koolman

I will be changing my monster fush collection soon. I will be keeping 1 x 17 inches red tail golden arowana, 2 x 10 inches green arowana, 2 x 7 inches emperor red hook, 2 x 7 inches emperor blue hook, 4 x IT 6, 7, 9, 10 inches, 1 x 10 inches pike, 1 x 7 inches PDRSP, 2 x 5 inches black ray, 1 x 7 inches albino pleco and 1 x L191 pleco. Can someone tell me if it is too heavy loaded in a 6ft sump tank.. 


Cheers
Koolman

----------


## Stormz

With that type of combination, I guess you got to improve more to your filtration in order to give them more good water. As the occupants all seems to be all high bioloads. How big is the L191?

----------


## icefire

reporting here! keeping a 8"-9" pearl arowana, a couple of ITs, one small AT, some orino sp(nicer than orino  :Very Happy: ),2 temensis etcetc...

----------


## koolman

> With that type of combination, I guess you got to improve more to your filtration in order to give them more good water. As the occupants all seems to be all high bioloads. How big is the L191?


Currently, I am using a 4ft sump tank with bacterial house, bio-homme, CR, Bio-ball, etc.. It have fill up the entire partician.. My L191 is only 4inches big..

----------


## joeybabooey

Hope to see more monster fish keepers here in AQ =) It would be cool to grow this 'sub category' in this forum and more and more people can share their monster fish keeping experiences in this forum =) Soon more and more species of 'monsters' will be banned from import here and I supposed it's up to hobbyists here to keep the spirit alive! It'll be interesting to see other hobbyists' scaping for monster tanks as well! Simple to do but hard to 'get it right'. 

I'm now keeping assorted Polypterus endlicheri and palmas species, IT, Channa and aros... looking into the red tail payara once tank upgrading is done =)

Hope to keep it burning and many more will get 'poisoned' into the appreciation of monster fishes =)

----------


## Cheesetian

I've got a 13-14" African Arowana, an 8" Channa Marulioides and 3 Albino Senegals in a 4 footer at the moment. I've had the Afro for close to half a year now and it's given me a great deal of memories. They're a peaceful comm. but sadly i'm letting them go(minus the Albinos) as i'm on internship and thinking about start planted tanks. Also got a 4" Marbled Lungfish currently growing in a 2 footer.

----------


## squawkbox

I have most of what you are keeping except Aro, watch out for the bio-loads.

----------


## Phineasborg

I think you meant Stones aquarium. ya, they have nice monster fishes and oddballs.  :Smile: 




> ah ok. wah the odoe pike so fierce? was your channa pleurothelma much smaller in size?
> 
> I rem i saw at this LFS located at Sin Ming area, the monster fish tanks really awed me. dunno how these shops keep a giant pleco together with 1 bichir inside there.
> 
> the bichir is huge too.

----------


## kimlng

They have a 20" channa barca. Beautiful and active piece. 




> I think you meant Stones aquarium. ya, they have nice monster fishes and oddballs.

----------


## eric2010

Hi, can I check with you guys what do you feed your bichirs with?

----------


## Phineasborg

> They have a 20" channa barca. Beautiful and active piece.


Yes, but hefty price tag, as with all barcas.

----------


## 1112

aro with slivers mates in 6 ft

just started. 


to start a new SUB-Section for Carnivor will be great.

----------


## royss78

> Hope to see more monster fish keepers here in AQ =) It would be cool to grow this 'sub category' in this forum and more and more people can share their monster fish keeping experiences in this forum =) Soon more and more species of 'monsters' will be banned from import here and I supposed it's up to hobbyists here to keep the spirit alive! It'll be interesting to see other hobbyists' scaping for monster tanks as well! Simple to do but hard to 'get it right'. 
> 
> I'm now keeping assorted Polypterus endlicheri and palmas species, IT, Channa and aros... looking into the red tail payara once tank upgrading is done =)
> 
> Hope to keep it burning and many more will get 'poisoned' into the appreciation of monster fishes =)


For me I have an 8' Channa Lucius in a 4 footer and 8 baby Channa Striatus in a 2 feet tank. The babies are around 2" and growing fast but the Channa Lucius is taking its own sweet time in growing... haha.  :Laughing:

----------


## Shaihulud

> Hi, can I check with you guys what do you feed your bichirs with?


I feed mine market prawns, fish fillets and massivore tablets, sometimes I feed with juvenile tilapias/toman.

----------


## cbrian37

heres my monster fishes but i sold them recently as i find my 4 footer too small for them :Sad: 

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee

----------


## PC1

I have a large arowanna and a couple peacock bass. Love my bass  :Smile:

----------


## mezica

I keep an arowana but has not grown that big yet. It approximately stretches 22 inches currently though not at its full potential yet. I would really like to start on rays but I am a little worried with going with their upkeep habits.

I actually fancy going with a larger number of the smaller fish than a few big ones. At least when they pass, I would not get hit by a big one but rather a few small ones.

----------


## bryan

I've been bitten by the semi-monster fish bug! I currently have 8 discus(yes they are monsters! They eat small fish!), 3 Lima cats, 2 bottle nose cats, 4 assorted doradids in a 6ft. Now on the hunt for the elusive jaguar catfish.

----------


## IrcKnight

I keeping 5 IT in 2ft but the bioload is way too high

----------


## icefire

hahas ^^ i have change my collection to stingrays... keeping cheap one though  :Smile:

----------


## Cheesetian

I've got a 6.5x2.5x2(h) at the moment. The stock inside at the moment is:

18" African Arowana
7" Albino Senegalus x3
7" NGT
4" Wild Oscar
3" AT

----------


## taizi

keeping 1 pair of 12" rays , 1 17" aro , 1 8 " silver , 1 5" RTC , 1 16" KBL , 3 7" bichir ( senegal , endi and ornate ) , 14" emperor snakehead, 5 2" killer fish and 1 9" soon hock in both my 4x3x1.5 fgt and 2x1.5x1.5 tank

----------


## Ron

Monster keeper reporting! :Grin: 

Tigers, PB, Emperor cichlids, Aros, etc...

----------


## taizi

piranhas counted?: o

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## icefire

> piranhas counted?: o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


taizi, please take note that *piranhas* are not allowed to be kept in sg... if you post, AVA will be at your dooesteps to inspect your livestocks plus confiscate and fine if there is any illegal stuff... this thread is to promote legal monster fishes... as stated before in your buy/sell thread this is not allowed.... please take note bro...  :Laughing:

----------


## issacyeo

tank : 5x2.5x2.5
filtration: sump
livestock: 3 red aro 18"-22"; 1 8" kel, 14" motoro ray pair, 5 ITs 8"-12", 10" albino sucker

tank : 622
filtration: ohf + 2260
livestock: 14" red aro, 14" RTG Splendour, 6 angelgfishes, 3 kkp, 6" albino sucker

previous livestocks include tigs, EBHs, cuban gars.

----------


## dadahkun

I am a newbie in monster fish.

Just started Monster fish keeping.

3" Silver Aro, 2" Orino and 6" Florida Gar in a 2 feet tank with just an ohf.

Coments much appreciated.

----------


## issacyeo

> I am a newbie in monster fish.
> 
> Just started Monster fish keeping.
> 
> 3" Silver Aro, 2" Orino and 6" Florida Gar in a 2 feet tank with just an ohf.
> 
> Coments much appreciated.


what type of OHF are u using? the aro and gar will easily outgrow your 2ft tank in about 3 months' time.

----------


## taizi

Hey bro Issac doing well? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## dadahkun

I know bro. I need to find a bigger tank. I'm just using the normal buyo ohf. Pump is submerge. Any suggestion bro? The 2 Orino keep on hidden when I put the gar in the tank. Any advice about it bro? Thank you so
Much.

----------


## Stormz

> I know bro. I need to find a bigger tank. I'm just using the normal buyo ohf. Pump is submerge. Any suggestion bro? The 2 Orino keep on hidden when I put the gar in the tank. Any advice about it bro? Thank you so
> Much.


Bro, if I'm the Orino I'll also hide. Their size is just nice for the gar to snack on.

----------


## dadahkun

Thanks for the advice bro. ill separate the gar and find a bigger tank.

----------


## AhVy

why nobody got the Black Ghost Knife fish one??

----------


## dadahkun

Bro whats the difference of Orino and Kelberis? Thanks

----------


## an2ni

sorry to hijack the thread, anyone interested with endy bichir? i am giving them away for free.


Bichir Endi  3pcs, 7-10inch long, the longest is around 10inch length
Bichir small  around 6 inch

contact email : [email protected]
yahoo messenger: [email protected]
Punggol Area 
Self collect after office hours. please bring your temp tank when you pick these lovely fishes.
drop me a mail if u want a picture.

----------


## mictok

I have 2 nos tropical gar at 20" and a lung fish at 17" comm together.

----------


## babychanna

I have A 12inch aro and 2 11inch channa
In saperate tanks...
I suggest you get a batter filter and a bigger tank 
Also provide a place for the orino to hide! I pity them... Haha

----------


## mictok

> I have A 12inch aro and 2 11inch channa
> In saperate tanks...
> I suggest you get a batter filter and a bigger tank 
> Also provide a place for the orino to hide! I pity them... Haha


What channa is it?

----------


## babychanna

> What channa is it?


not sure... Can ID for me  :Very Happy: 
http://global-4-lvs-colossus.opera-m...81204866_n.jpg

----------


## mictok

> not sure... Can ID for me 
> http://global-4-lvs-colossus.opera-m...81204866_n.jpg


Can't open the link.

----------


## babychanna

photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/603252_4318885743470_1481204866_n.jpg

This can see?

----------


## mictok

> photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/603252_4318885743470_1481204866_n.jpg
> 
> This can see?


This isn't a link.

----------


## babychanna

Copy url onto your browser :Very Happy:

----------


## bravobb

Here you go. Look familar.. like saw before in one of the lfs.. kinda small if i remember correctly..603252_4318885743470_1481204866_n.jpg

----------


## IAMTHOMAS

Right here! But in the process of trying to sell my alligator gar

----------


## garylim

Can sliver aro live together peaceful with Discus?

----------

